# possible trip up north



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey guys...

going to rehoboth, de this weekend. fishing the surf at cape henlopen. then it dawned on me...i can catch the ferry and hit up cape may.

question...pretty sure a license is required

how much is a temp one and where would i get it once i get off the ferry?

thanks guys


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

no salt water license is required for New Jesey yet.


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

niiiiiice...thanks ruddedogg


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

djwon1 said:


> hey guys...
> 
> going to rehoboth, de this weekend. fishing the surf at cape henlopen. then it dawned on me...i can catch the ferry and hit up cape may.
> 
> ...


Lots of places around Rehoboth to fish, but lots of dogfish and skate right now. You need a license in DE, but not in NJ as Dogg said.


----------

